# Feeding 8 week old puppy



## Inkedup22 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a gorgeous 8 month old pup. Just unsure what a good food is for her. Have her on purina puppy chow now. She seems to like it. Her poop is solid. Read mixed reviews on it. She's really healthy. I want to get her on dimond but idk if they make it for puppies. Please any help is aweosme. Just want the best for my puppy! Thank you!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Purina is basically the equivalent of McDonald's for people. Check out Dogfoodadvisor.com for unbiased food reviews and ratings. Try to aim for a 4-5 star food within your budget.


----------

